
Wire messenger backed by Skype co-founder launches video, end-to-end encryption - Siimteller
http://wire.com/download
======
ntw1103
Without the source being open, this cannot be considered secure, and there is
no reason for consideration over skype, or any other messenger.

~~~
wrl
We've got all the crypto-related code available at
[https://github.com/wireapp](https://github.com/wireapp).

~~~
ntw1103
Thanks for sharing the link, I was unable to locate this. I intend to look
this over when I get some time.

